
R-Fiddle - kmfrk
http://www.r-fiddle.org/
======
cscheid
Very cool! We've been working on a similar open-source project for
collaboration via github gists of R scripts. Think iPython web notebook meets
js-fiddle over a github backend:
[https://github.com/att/rcloud](https://github.com/att/rcloud)

One nice feature of RCloud is it knows how to make a Javascript-R bridge, so
you can create d3 and webgl plots with R data and back.

The github page has more details:
[http://att.github.io/rcloud](http://att.github.io/rcloud)

------
jmduke
Can't help but feel that you missed out on a much better name: fiddleR. (or
perhaps fiddle-r.)

Awesome tool!

~~~
kmfrk
Fiddler is actually a really, really popular tool for web debugging and
hacking ([http://fiddler2.com/](http://fiddler2.com/)), and while I didn't
make this, I like that it maintains the {{ lang }}(-)?fiddle nomenclature.

It gives people an idea of what it does just by seeing the URL. :)

------
k3n
That chat panel is highly distracting/annoying, it'd would be nice if there
was a way to hide it.

Other than that, this is indeed cool.

~~~
jamessb
The chat panel uses Disqus, so is blocked by browser plugins like Ghostery.

~~~
k3n
I have Ghostery installed at work, but for some reason it didn't block it.
Maybe I had it disabled or something...

However, here at home (where I also have Ghostery), it did block Disqus --
however, the very large panel is still visible. So, the annoyance of having a
large part of the view taken up by useless space is still there.

~~~
jocor
Agreed, we'll make the discuss part hidden by default. The idea was that
discussion of the R code should be easy for educational purposes.

------
toki5
I can't say much about the actual environment, as I'm not an R programmer, but
I can say that I really dig the tutorial you guys set up, with the flow of
dialog boxes pointing out different features. Well done there.

------
minimaxir
Unlike JS-Fiddle, the computation is done server-side instead of client-side,
which could cause problems given that R's a memory and resource hog.

~~~
baldfat
Will be interesting to see how this scales with the server. I also have found
R to have a LARGE foot print.

~~~
jocor
Memory is indeed the our biggest concern. We now allocate 50MB of memory to
every R session..

------
ryan_j_naughton
Likely facing significant load, but I am not able to get the R console to do
anything (print values, plot, etc).

Cool idea. RStudio is nice but it lacks the collaboration/pair coding
opportunities that this could provide.

Sourcing data and package functionality are essential if anyone is going to
use this.

~~~
jocornelissen
The R console should be up again, we just added some servers to R-fiddle :-)!
By the way, we came up with the idea for R-fiddle while working on
www.datamind.org and www.Rdocumentation.org.

------
bernardom
__very __cool. I can imagine this will become particularly useful for SO
questions in R. In fact, I wonder whether there 's some interesting SO/fiddle
hybrid for programming questions- being able to actually run the original
question, the answers, etc....

------
computer
A related free service (but not a competitor) is
[http://rpubs.com/](http://rpubs.com/), to which you can publish R scripts,
R-markdown files and more using a single mouse click from RStudio.

------
kmfrk
If you want a fiddle-like environment for d3.js, try tributary:
[http://tributary.io](http://tributary.io).

------
yiransheng
Very cool, though I can sense clearly the stress the server is experiencing.

I typically use RStudio[1] to setup a R server on EC2 when I am on Chromebook
and mobile. However having a fiddle for R definitely helps a lot when I need
to do something quick, saving tons of time signning into AWS and boot up my
rstudio instance.

[1][http://www.rstudio.com/](http://www.rstudio.com/)

------
blah32497
Does anyone have extensive experience with Pandas vs R?

I'm a long term R user, though I'm not exactly a pro and I honestly don't
really like some aspects of it. I've looked a little at Pandas and it seems to
do some things a lot better than R. My only grip is that the Python
environment is a lot more of a PITA than R's CRAN system.

Does anyone have some insight?

~~~
shitforbrains
Yes. I switched to Python/Pandas this Spring and haven't looked back. In my
opinion, between Pandas, iPython, and Scitkit-Learn, Data Science has taken a
large step toward Python as the defacto language.

If you find the Python environment a PITA, try anaconda's free distro:
[https://store.continuum.io/cshop/anaconda/](https://store.continuum.io/cshop/anaconda/)
It includes everything you'll need for 95% of data science projects in python,
all with correct versions, installed correctly, etc.

~~~
blah32497
Really? Everyone I know uses MATLAB. I work with engineers, so the stats I do
is minimal.

Thank you for the feedback by the way!

------
jcheng
Cool, definitely something that has needed to exist for a long time now!

What's the story with security? It looks like you are using Rserve, are you
also using AppArmor or lxc or something to prevent users from doing bad
things? I didn't do anything malicious but did play around with system() and
was surprised how much I was allowed to do.

~~~
jocor
We do use Rserve and AppArmor. Security is something we're working on right
now, but we're hiring ;-p

~~~
daroczig
I suggest RAppArmor over the standard setup of AppArmor, and black-listing a
few functions (which is a rather nasty way, but usually works) that should
never be called in such shared environment. I did something with my sandboxR
package, see some details at
[http://hackme.rapporter.net](http://hackme.rapporter.net) @jcheng: not just
"system" but e.g. a simple "readLines" call can also return funny stuff :)

~~~
jocor
Thank you for the advice and the pointer!

------
ajorissen
On [http://www.rdocumentation.org](http://www.rdocumentation.org) these
r-fiddles are used to embed the code parts for all the R help files. That way
you can test and run these code snippets within your browser as well
interactively.

------
ChristianMarks
Works for me:
[http://www.r-fiddle.org/#/fiddle/ODzY3oqE/1](http://www.r-fiddle.org/#/fiddle/ODzY3oqE/1)

------
billmalarky
Wow, perfect timing. Just learned about R for the first time today and I will
definitely be using this.

------
dmsacks
Bravo! Your tutorial was cool, this is another cool tool for people wanting to
learn R.

Thanks

------
mrcactu5
this is how I learned JavaScript

------
zekenie
Finally! Thank you.

